Ask HN: Which database do you use in in your stack in 2018? - xstartup
======
some_account
This is from enterprise perspective where I recommend Exasol for analytics
(its extremely fast) and Snowflake for ETL (virtual data warehouses on AWS).

------
sidcool
MySql and Postgres

------
tuananh
the old, boring mysql

------
soglad
mysql

